# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Burri më hodhi nga ballkoni pas zënkave, por jo për virgjërinë.

## brooklyn2007

Ca nuk degjon mor Zot i modh  :buzeqeshje: 

* Enrik Mehmeti*

Zhgënjehet natën e parë të martesës, pasi nuk e gjen nusen e virgjër, e hedh nga kati i katërt i pallatit. Ngjarja tragjike ndodhi një javë më parë në lagjen “Pavarësia” të qytetit të Vlorës. Fitim Imeraj, 30 vjeç, vetëm dy ditë pasi ishte martuar ka vendosur t’i marrë jetën bashkëshortes së tij, pasi ndihej i mashtruar. Gruaja me të cilën kishte lidhur jetën nuk i kishte treguar se kishte pasur një të dashur tjetër, edhe pse një gjë të tillë ia kishte kërkuar me ngulm. Fatmirësisht 19-vjeçarja shpëton nga vdekja, megjithëse është dëmtuar në të gjitha pjesët e trupit. Autori i krimit brenda familjes ka përfunduar në pranga dhe brenda pak orësh ka rrëfyer me detaje gjithçka kishte ndodhur në dhomën e tij të gjumit në dy ditët e para të martesës.
Ngjarja
Fitim Imeraj, i cili kishte punuar për një kohë të gjatë si emigrant në Greqi, ishte kthyer pranë familjes për festat e fundvitit dhe për t’u martuar me vajzën që ishte njohur afro dy vite më parë. Me 9 janar ai vendosi ditën e dasmës, por përpara se të bëhej dhëndër i kërkoi 19-vjeçares M.D, nëse kishte pasur lidhje intime me ndonjë mashkull tjetër. Përgjigja nga ana e saj ishte “jo” e prerë. Por në fakt, natën e parë të martesës Imeraj ka konstatuar se gruaja e tij kishte kryer marrëdhënie seksuale, ndaj është ndjerë tejet i fyer dhe i mashtruar. Që nga ky moment zënkat mes çiftit kanë qenë të shumta. Nuk ka zgjatur shumë, dhe dy ditë më vonë ai e ka hedhur bashkëshorten nga kati i katërt i pallatit ku banonte. Fatmirësisht dy kate poshtë shtëpisë së çiftit të sapomartuar, fqinjët kishin ndërtuar një shtesë pallati, që e shpëtoi të renë nga vdekja. Pasi ka dalë jashtë rreziku për jetën, ajo nuk ka hezituar të denoncojnë bashkëshortin e saj, me të cilin kishte vetëm dy ditë e martuar.
Rrëfimi
Vetëm pak orë pas arrestimit për tentativën e vrasjes së gruas së tij, Fitim Imeraj ka pranuar të rrëfejë motivin që e kishte shtyrë të ndërmerrte një akt të tillë. “Zënkat mes nesh nisën natën e martesës, pasi ndryshe nga çfarë më kishte thënë, gruaja nuk ishte e virgjër”, - ka pohuar 30-vjeçari para oficerëve të policisë. Ai ka mohuar ta ketë hedhur bashkëshorten 19-vjeçare nga ballkoni. “Pas një sherri të madh me gruan, pasi ndihesha i mashtruar, shkova në banjë. Kur hyra në dhomë, ajo po hidhej”, - ka vazhduar më tej rrëfimin dhëndri i ri, i cili edhe pse kishte qëndruar një vit e gjysmë i fejuar, nuk kishte pasur marrëdhënie intime me 19-vjeçaren. Kjo e fundit gjendet në spital në gjendje jo të mirë shëndetësore, pasi ka pësuar fraktura të rënda në të gjithë trupin. Ndërsa Imeraj do të përgjigjet para Drejtësisë për veprën penale të vrasjes së mbetur në tentativë.



http://www.balkanweb.com/gazetav4/index.php?id=28591

----------


## DI_ANA

I rafte damlljaja ketij....po pse nuk hudhi veten ky!
Cfare behet keshtu aman,se jemi ne 2008 dhe skane zene mend njerezit.
I qenka prekur sedra ketij dhe na qenka ofenduar..po le ta ndante jo ta hidhte nga ballkoni.
Aman çfare budallalliqesh po degjojme!!!
Ky duhet denuar me "hedhje nga ballkoni" 2 here...vendimi im ky!lol

Respekte

----------


## Qyfyre

ca behet kshuu

----------


## xfiles

Injorance pa fund.
Virgjeria perveç se nuk ka te thoje asgje per ndershmerine e dikujt, nuk mund te jete kurre justifikim per vrasje.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Rikthimi i menjehershem i denimit me vdekje, si edhe gjykim i shkurtuar formal me denim kapital i shtrire ne krime brenda familjes, gjakmarrje, vrasje etj. do te ishte nje kure efektive per Shqiperine...

----------


## BARAT

> Fitim Imeraj, i cili kishte punuar për një kohë të gjatë si emigrant në Greqi, ishte kthyer pranë familjes për festat e fundvitit dhe për tu martuar me vajzën që ishte njohur afro dy vite më parë. Me 9 janar ai vendosi ditën e dasmës, por përpara se të bëhej dhëndër i kërkoi 19-vjeçares M.D, nëse kishte pasur lidhje intime me ndonjë mashkull tjetër. *Përgjigja nga ana e saj ishte jo e prerë.* Por në fakt, natën e parë të martesës Imeraj ka konstatuar se gruaja e tij kishte kryer marrëdhënie seksuale, ndaj është ndjerë tejet i fyer dhe i mashtruar. Që nga ky moment zënkat mes çiftit kanë qenë të shumta.


Nuk eshte puna nese makina eshte me kilometra zero, por eshte problemi te genjeshtra. Pra kjo zonjusha, nuk linte piste pa konsumuar deri ne fund te kilometrazhit...naaaa...kokerr me kokerr, sa nxjerr kilometrazhi dhe i thoshte edhe atij qe donte te blente makinen, qe "te betohem se nuk e kam nxjerre kurre nga garazhdi"...
Epo c behet keshtu mer jahuu....Ai i shkreti mashtrohet si cope legeni, ndersa robve ju vje keq per mashtruesen.
Ne fakt nuk duhej hedh nga ballkoni, duhet te hidhej ai..qe te kenaqej dynjaja dhe pastaj te vinte Di_ana e te hapte nje teme "Romeoja varet me tel rrobash per dy leke vend.." (psh di_ana meqe eshte pergjigjur..po ne vend te saj mund te ishte kushdo)

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ne fakt nuk duhej hedh nga ballkoni, duhet te hidhej ai..qe te kenaqej dynjaja dhe pastaj te vinte Di_ana e te hapte nje teme "Romeoja varet me tel rrobash per dy leke vend.." (psh di_ana meqe eshte pergjigjur..po ne vend te saj mund te ishte kushdo)


Pse si thua ti meqe ajo e genjeu kishte te drejten ky ti merrte jeten?!
Une thashe me siper dhe lexo mire...le ta ndante nje person te tille,sepse derisa e ka genjyer,nuk meritonte me besimin.
Ate qe te hidhej ky vete e thashe ne menyre metaforike...ky Romeo le te ndahej dhe ti i nderuari Barat do na hapje temen.....

"Sedra e nderuar e nje shqiptari"

ps...E them per ty meqe je pergjigjur ok,mos me keqkupto! :perqeshje: 

Respekte

----------


## Dito

paska qene cun me tru tjetri; Tani do marre disa vjet pushime ne vilat pa qera qe ofron shteti, cun me mend tjetri e di qe ne burg nuk ikin as dritat as uji. hallall plako, heren tjeter sigurohu te jete kat me i larte qe ta marresh te perjetshem dhomen pa qera. :P

*
Dito.*

----------


## Jack Watson

Fajin e kane prinderit e vajzes qe ja kane dhene vajzen nje 31 vjecari kur goca ishte 19 vjec. 

Normal nje burre i asaj moshe e do nusen me kambio automatike dhe metalixato, kshuqe kur e gjen me marrshe nxefet keq burri botes  :perqeshje:

----------


## BARAT

> Pse si thua ti meqe ajo e genjeu kishte te drejten ky ti merrte jeten?!
> Une thashe me siper dhe lexo mire...le ta ndante nje person te tille,sepse derisa e ka genjyer,nuk meritonte me besimin.
> Ate qe te hidhej ky vete e thashe ne menyre metaforike...ky Romeo le te ndahej dhe ti i nderuari Barat do na hapje temen.....
> 
> "Sedra e nderuar e nje shqiptari"
> 
> ps...E them per ty meqe je pergjigjur ok,mos me keqkupto!
> 
> Respekte


Une te keqkuptoj ty? 
Ne asnje menyre.. e nderuar
Ketu eshte problemi qe ai e beri ndarjen sipas menyres se tij, sepse edhe ti e pranon te drejten qe kishte ai per te reaguar, si pale e demtuar (ne seder a kund tjeter)...pavarsisht se ishte gruaja qe ishte me e demtuar me duket....deme te pariparueshme madje.
Askush s ka te drejte te vrase per nje cop vend qe nuk e ka ne hipoteke, por ja qe ndodh ...vriten per nje gardh, per nje mur , per nje stop makine, per nja ca miloine te vjedhura...vriten edhe per nje cope ...femer.
Po te ishte ndare ai tipi, nuk do ishim ketu duke shkruar....dhe mbi te gjitha, ishte vajza qe u hodh nga ballkoni nuk ishte ai qe e hodhi. Te pakten i vetmi deshmitar, pasi doli nga banjoja kete gje kish pare....

----------


## Qyfyre

> Nuk eshte puna nese makina eshte me kilometra zero, por eshte problemi te genjeshtra. Pra kjo zonjusha, nuk linte piste pa konsumuar deri ne fund te kilometrazhit...naaaa...kokerr me kokerr, sa nxjerr kilometrazhi dhe i thoshte edhe atij qe donte te blente makinen, qe "te betohem se nuk e kam nxjerre kurre nga garazhdi"...
> Epo c behet keshtu mer jahuu....Ai i shkreti mashtrohet si cope legeni, ndersa robve ju vje keq per mashtruesen.
> Ne fakt nuk duhej hedh nga ballkoni, duhet te hidhej ai..qe te kenaqej dynjaja dhe pastaj te vinte Di_ana e te hapte nje teme "Romeoja varet me tel rrobash per dy leke vend.." (psh di_ana meqe eshte pergjigjur..po ne vend te saj mund te ishte kushdo)


genjeu, ndaje. Ka divorc.

Dhe ai vet si ka thon asni genjeshter?  :xx:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Fajin e kane prinderit e vajzes qe ja kane dhene vajzen nje 31 vjecari kur goca ishte 19 vjec. 
> 
> Normal nje burre i asaj moshe e do nusen me kambio automatike dhe metalixato, kshuqe kur e gjen me marrshe nxefet keq burri botes


Prinderit nuk kane faj fare se si kane vene thiken ne fyt as atij qe ta merrte as bijes se tyre...
Pastaj 31 vjeç nuk eshte plak mesa di une...dhe plus dashuria nuk njeh moshe!
Te ishte nja 70 mund te thoje qe i duhej "kambio",por ketu po ekzagjeron pak si shume!

----------


## Qyfyre

po eshte hudh vet, ta ulin e ta bindin qe nuk eshte zog po njeri.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Edhe une jam me Baratin, ai 30 vjec i shkreti paska duru nje vit e gjysem, dmth e ka mar gocen 17 e gjysem kastile per ket pune, domosdo ishte i demtuar shpirterisht e i zhgenjyer..

----------


## biligoa

Ja befsha gropen .................................

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Faktikisht kur e lexova titullin kujtova se e kishte hedhur qe naten e pare hahahaha 

Po mire ,kur dihet qe ka ca qe o e duan te virgjer o te hedhin nga dritarja,me ca mendsh kjo e marton.... Pastaj kjo 'teoria e ngecjes' nuk besoj se i ka pelqyer Labit,se po t'ja thoshte ,mund ta merrte ose jo (me shume besoj kjo e dyta)...

Gjithsesi sot kur te virgjerat jane me pikatore,eshte budallik te ecesh me mentalitetin e vjeter... 
Nese nuk e donte e conte tek babai dhe i thoshte,ta gezosh, gjej nje dhenderr tjeter....

Kisha kohe ne fakt qe s'kisha degjuar per hedhje nga dritarja,ka qene praktikuar disi ne kohe te enver hoxhes,kur fshatari qe vinte ne qytet e ishte mesuar per sherre banale ta verviste gruan nga dritarja,po e hidhte dhe ne pallat nga kati i peste...Harronte i ziu qe nuk eshte njesoj  shpia perdhese me katin e peste....

----------


## Jack Watson

> Prinderit nuk kane faj fare se si kane vene thiken ne fyt as atij qe ta merrte as bijes se tyre...
> Pastaj 31 vjeç nuk eshte plak mesa di une...dhe plus dashuria nuk njeh moshe!
> Te ishte nja 70 mund te thoje qe i duhej "kambio",por ketu po ekzagjeron pak si shume!


E para e punes jane martuar me shkusi, keshtu lexova ne gazete te pakten, dhe kshu besoj se duhet te jete.

Dhe kuptohet se kur burri e ze nusen qe 17-18 vjec, eshte e qarte arsyeja, per ate rombin e shkrete e ka zen. Imagjino tani kur i ka dale nusja e zhvirgjer! O Allah masanej.

P.S. Po qe se naten e pare e ka gjet te virgjer, dhe naten e dyte te zhvirgjer, kjo eshte ceshtje tjeter lol  :perqeshje:

----------


## BARAT

> Edhe une jam me Baratin, ai 30 vjec i shkreti paska duru nje vit e gjysem, dmth e ka mar gocen 17 e gjysem kastile per ket pune, domosdo ishte i demtuar shpirterisht e i zhgenjyer..


heeeeee.... me ne fund doli dhe nje nga ana e te demtuarit  :buzeqeshje: 
Une nuk e cmoj veprimin qe ai ka bere (ai e la te hidhet nga ballkoni), por sido qe te te jete ka pesuar nje zhgenjim te rende, kurse ajo eshte martuar edhe pse kishte bere kili vili me ndonje tjeter. Sikur ta kishin diskutuar edhe mund ta kishin gjetur llafin, por ajo si duket ka marre me mend gjendje qe do krijohej me pas dhe ka zgjedhur vdekjen si zgjidhje. Nuk eshte me shume problemi te virgjeria se sa te nje mashtrim i shtrire ne kohe dhe njerez te ndryshem. Prit kur te dale ndonje shkrim tjeter tani dhe te dale ne pah edhe i treti  :buzeqeshje: 
Ndoshta ketu trajtohet pak me komicitet por eshte nje tragji-komedi per mendimin tim

----------


## DI_ANA

> heeeeee.... me ne fund doli dhe nje nga ana e te demtuarit 
> 
>  Prit kur te dale ndonje shkrim tjeter tani dhe te dale ne pah edhe i treti 
> Ndoshta ketu trajtohet pak me komicitet por eshte nje tragji-komedi per mendimin tim


Lol..

Ja ta zeme  psh qe ky se ka hedhur nga ballkoni po eshte hedh vete kjo!
Ku e dime ne qe si ka therrit qe nga dushi ai kesaj "Hidhu para se te vij te hedh une".. :perqeshje: 
Dhe kjo nga frika e ka bere...

Ose mbaj hipotezen e nje njeriu te trete qe ka qene poshte krevatit.. :buzeqeshje: 

Ps....I uroj sherim asaj vajzes se gjynaf dhe ky te dali sa me shpejt nga burgu dhe mos pretendoje ne martesen e dyte per te virgjera. :perqeshje: 

Respekte

----------


## [Perla]

Lemsh puna ! KAne goxha diference dhe nuk duhet mohuar.Fakti qe ai ka jetuar jashte dhe kjo ketu nuk eshte dicka shume pozitive sepse cupkat shkallojne sot dhe kjo eshte e vertete se oburra u rriten dhe e marrin jeten si loje .
Nuk do ishte e drejte qe ajo tja kishte thene kete mqs per burrine saj te ardhshem ishte dicka e rendesishme apo mendonte tja hidhte per mos mbet ne dere te babait ( se shqipetaret keshtu mendojne )
Gjithcka eshte e mundur,por a ka deshmimtare qe te pohojne qe vajzen e hodhi ky tipi dhe nuk u hodh vete ???Mqs ai u arrestua  perse do genjente kur e di shume mire qe  i humbur e i humbur eshte .Do tregonte gjerat si kane ndodhur ne te vertete.Une keshtu e mendoj.
Nqs e kishte per ta vrare e kishte vrare jo pas dy ditesh por ne moment.Nqs frika dhe turpi qe ndoshta ai do ta linte goca (me mendje kalamau) mund te kete sajuar kete histori. 
Nuk mund te perjashtojme asnje mundesi dhe nuk mund te fajesojme asnjerin nga te dy pa pasur prova.
Eshte e vertete qe virgjeria nuk eshte simboli i vetem i ndershmerise dhe i respektit per bashkshortin e saj... Simbol i ndershmerise eshte e verteta ajo nuk ja ka thene dhe pse per  burrin e vet ishte dicka e rendesishme.

----------

